# MSI GeForce RTX 2070 Super Gaming X



## W1zzard (Sep 4, 2019)

MSI's GeForce RTX 2070 Super Gaming X is a factory overclocked custom-design that's priced only $10 higher than the Founders Edition. It is cooled by a large triple-slot, dual-fan heatsink that has fan-stop and runs cooler and much quieter than the NVIDIA Founders Edition.

*Show full review*


----------



## Animalpak (Sep 5, 2019)

A bit warm card compared to others. But still a beast of a card


----------



## John Naylor (Sep 5, 2019)

I have noticed of late that MSI has been favoring the noise numbers over the temps.    The other cards need to switch tothe lower performance quiet BIOS to get quieter.

In normal performance mode .... 

Asus is 64C at 34 dbA
EVGA is 65C at 33 dbA
MSI is 71C at 32 dbA

My 1st thought was to lean Asus as it had the best OC but you only get passive cooling on the quiet BIOS .. and the EVGA doesn't have Fan stop on the Quiet BIOS


----------



## nguyen (Sep 5, 2019)

well Evga doesnt want the vrm fiasco happening again, meanwhile MSI has been focusing on silent since GTX 970 Gaming X, very solid design choice.


----------



## danbert2000 (Sep 5, 2019)

Are two slot cards dead at this point? I don't understand how SFF PCs can be gaining in popularity so much and GPU manufacturers are relegating their 2 slot cards to their budget models. I have fond memories of my MSI Gaming X 980 and 1080, but these new ones are just a bit too thick for my taste.


----------



## 64K (Sep 5, 2019)

This is probably the best of the 2070 Supers.


----------



## 0x4452 (Sep 5, 2019)

64K said:


> This is probably the best of the 2070 Supers.



I agree. Seems like it has good VRM efficiency too.


----------



## mab1376 (Sep 5, 2019)

What's the difference between this and the gaming x trio besides the additional fan?

Seems performance was slightly better in BFV on the trio.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Sep 6, 2019)

Awesome card will drive down used prices for 1080ti's.


----------

